# How do you go about using characters for NSFW art?



## Harbinger (Nov 24, 2014)

So mid december im due my first every NSFW commission of my character with another, i dont have another character so had to be with someone elses. Checked any relevant journals for artists that had interesting characters about usage and saw people just ask and get an answer, so politely asked and they were fine with it ^_^
But i've seen tonnes of people with arrangements like this for art, so have you ever done this? How'd you go about it?
Just wondering how every one else does things seeing as i couldnt find much on it.
Try and keep the thread clean, unless its really hawt details :V
But not 2 hot 4 lock :B


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 24, 2014)

I want to do dis. Dunno who with though, but I do have faaaavourites. Shall be following this thread!
You could partner up with meeeee Harb lawl, we could make beautiful art together. :V


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 24, 2014)

Another option could be something like a YCH thing.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah i watched tonnes of YCH things but they arent ideal if you want something in particular, seeing as they're usually for any gender and i dont want my character porkin other guys :V
Plus i got outbid on all the good ones >_<
And literally any other mammal BUT monkeys Bono


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, apart from looking out for anything that openly says 'Yes, draw my character' I think the safest and timeliest route is to just ask politely.
I mean, don't be creepy about it and be like "Can I get arts of my char boning all up on your char? *heavy breathing*"
But if someone politely asked of having NSFW art done with my character (granted I were open to the idea to begin with), I wouldn't mind. I mean, if they're paying for it, it's an opportunity for free art and huhuhu it's free porn. \o/
Just consider how you would want to be approached on the subject and apply to how you intend to approach someone else.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, and yeah i was uber polite about it ^_^
No ones asked to use my fursona yet but yeah i'd most likely decline if they were too cringey about it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you want snu-snu with Kit? He's easy!


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm still available, and I can be anything. We could have a three way.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 24, 2014)

No thank you and no thank you :[


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd be WAY too nervous to ask. It would basically be like asking if you could have sex with that person, wouldn't it? Of course, I would do the drawing so they wouldn't have to lift a finger, but I would be too scared of them saying no and my position going from "fan they tolerate" to "person they're not comfortable with and may block now".

And yes, I know exactly which fursona I would want, but as is love and life, sometimes you just gotta want and not have.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 24, 2014)

I may draw random Canine x Lizard stuffs often especially of my own OCs but at least I stick to making them all SFW. At least I know and contain myself to not soil my sacred ground.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 24, 2014)

They're just drawings, man. All you gotta do is be mature about it.



Alexxx-Returns said:


> It would basically be like asking if you could have sex with that person, wouldn't it?



That's like saying someone who draws smut makes them the equivalent of a porn star. lol


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Nov 24, 2014)

I think if I were to ever go the adult route with my character I would just have her alone, or with some face-less male.
The only person I'd maybe like to see her with is my IRL boyf, but I don't think he would approve


----------



## K-M (Nov 25, 2014)

If i were to make such kind of drawing, i will use my own characters.....
But as in your case, i think it will never happen on me, since i have many characters to choose with for drawing such stuff as that

Have i ever done something like this? Maybe //what

By the way i think i will never ask for random person for 'borrowing' their characters for matter like this


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 25, 2014)

The best way would probably be like: "Hey, was thinking of getting a NSFW commish and would prefer it not being solo.. want to have your OC with mine in a random sex scene?

I wouldn't mind NSFW art of my 'sona, it's been so long since anything even innuendo-ish has happened to it, but I wouldn't pay for nsfw stuff personally. I'm pretty picky about artists, and it'd be quite rude and weird to go and ask a good artist: "Hey man, I'd like to have a NSFW with your char, wanna do that for free since I can't draw for shit?"


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Nov 25, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't use my sona in something like this, but I probably would phase me if it was one of my OC's. I do know some people create OC's just for using in NSFW pieces, so there is going to be someone out there willing to do it, but like it's been said, asking about it is kind of strange. Definitely check out people's pages and ref sheets though, cause usually they put on there if the character can be used.


----------



## Armendariz (Nov 25, 2014)

I didn't understand at all what this thread was about until I read through it entirely lol

What a strange concept... But makes sense in a way, I mean, it's all over the place one way or another. I did dig the concept of the YCH the first time I saw it.

I guess... it's way easier than to do it in a pub?
Maintaining a mature posture seems to be the best way to go at it. Seeing if she\he is up for requests or similar, because for popular artists, the only way it'd work would be if you were up for their commissions or something (or you're friends or interested in trades). Or artists in general, since asking free stuff to people does seem to be rude overall. Well, at least when you don't know them that well.
But, would it be rude or bold? If you don't ask you'll never know or get the chance. If you do, you might be considered rude. Eh... being mature and exposing your interests does seem to be the best way to go about it.

I have a bundle of different story characters, and I guess I'd have to make the decision based of the character's own sexuality and psyche... some are easy going, others very reserved, or even married... *shrug*


----------



## Zenia (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a certain customer that often wants his character having naughty times with someone elses... but he doesn't have anyone in mind. So I do a sort of YCH thing. He tells me what he wants to see... and I sketch it up with his character in one spot and a generic wolf thing in the other slot in the same style as my regular YCHs (rough sketch in one color and solidly filled in with a lighter shade of that color) and then post it on my account and offer it up to whomever wants it. Sometimes the regular customer of mine says things like "I want to be paired with a hoofed girl!" or "I want to be with a herm Pokemon!" and I put that condition in the description of the pic for people to see.

It is win-win all around I think... 'cause the first customer gets what they want and only pays for half of a complete picture. The second person gets in on it 'cause they happen to like the pose (even though they have no say in it) and only pays for half of a complete picture.


----------

